# First card cut.



## raventree78 (Apr 20, 2016)

Today I thought I would try to cut a card with my slingshot. I was able to connect a few times at the 5 meter mark  Not trying for any sort of badge or anything, just sharing my joy.

I was using my Axiom Flipkung slingshot with 1632 looped tubes and 7/16 ammo. I will definitely have to do this some more and also move back a little at a time. It is just so fun to see the top half of the card fall, really rewarding experience! I thought it would be a lot harder to see the card, but I was able to lock on to my target easily.

If you have ever thought about cutting cards slingshot style I highly recommend giving it a try


----------



## Ibojoe (Mar 13, 2016)

It's my next thing after my 20 meters. Looking forward to it. Thanks for posting


----------



## Tag (Jun 11, 2014)

Way to go!!!! Awesome shooting!!!!! Looking forward to seeing Ibjoe cutting a card. CONGRATULATIONS


----------



## brucered (Dec 30, 2015)

Boom.

It feels good doesn't it. Nice cut.


----------



## raventree78 (Apr 20, 2016)

brucered said:


> Boom.
> 
> It feels good doesn't it. Nice cut.


It sure does feel good


----------



## brucered (Dec 30, 2015)

You did it in style too....


----------



## Jolly Roger (Aug 14, 2017)

Give us a few more details please. What was holding your card? What kind of setup? I've seen a clamp used and think I'll be trying that. What other options are there. I used a piece of PVC with a slot cut in it this morning but blew the PVC to pieces from hitting low. Now I have the card stapled to a railroad tie. I'll see how that works before rigging up a clamp.


----------



## brucered (Dec 30, 2015)

I use small C-Clamps lined with used TBG. Staples won't work, they'll rip the card. It has to hold and clamp the card with no movement.


----------



## raventree78 (Apr 20, 2016)

I used two dollar tree clamps arranged as shown in the pictures and a deck of dollar tree casino canceled cards. I just clamped the card in nice and level and got it oriented with my shooting position. I really did not put much thought into it. If you have any questions let me know and I will try to answer them


----------



## MonRiver (Sep 10, 2017)

Very cool!

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## raventree78 (Apr 20, 2016)

The first was easy. Today I tried it with a different slingshot and while I hit 3 cards, none were cut in half. I think it is a velocity thing. I either need to shorten my bands or go with lighter ammo. I will probably try the ammo swap first as that will be the simplest. I will be going from 7/16 to 3/8. I will report my results


----------



## James West (Dec 6, 2014)

Well done mate congrats


----------



## raventree78 (Apr 20, 2016)

The 3/8 ammo didn't give me a clean cut either  I have been able to hit the edge of several cards but no complete cuts since the first. I will keep trying and will get more when I get the "magic" worked out.


----------



## raventree78 (Apr 20, 2016)

I think that since I hit my cheapo spring clamps once or twice they are not holding so well. Therefore I put together another rig to hold the card. It might work better as it won't allow the card to move. I will try it out and let you all know what the results are.


----------

